
Turning my desk in an open office into tiny cubicle - c0da
I&#x27;ve been thinking about adding some wall-panels or something to my desk. Anybody done anything similar?<p>The other option would be to get more monitors to blot out my surroundings. I have co-workers who have done this.
======
jpindar
I suggest making the walls out of something you can stick pushpins into. The
ability to put up pictures and reference info is one of the things I miss
about cubicles.

